# Skin tag? should I be alarmed? help meeee :(



## CSpanos (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi everyone. I have a 6 year old male golden and he is my everything. I recently noticed that he had what appeared to be a skin tag a few months back on his neck. It has since grown and I am wondering if I'm just being neurotic or if this is something to be concerned about. Please share your thoughts, I really appreciate if anyone can identify exactly what this is.

I just love this boy so dang much that im worried it's something cancerous.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That needs to be seen by the vet. Since it is growing - sooner vs later would be better. IE - tomorrow.

I would have it removed and biopsied.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,
I'd also get him to the vet just to get it looked at. My rottie had something kind of similar appear on her leg, it was slightly bigger than what is on your boy and looked really odd. I panicked, but after having it removed and sent off it luckily turned out just to be a skin tag. Fingers crossed that it all it is on your boy. Please keep us posted on how you get on when he gets it checked.


----------

